# TRYING HARD NOT TO PANIC!!!



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

OK So I just posted how excited I was that my son was home. So what do I find out today....I get a notice for a DEPLOYMENT BRIEFING!!!!! OMG, He hasn't even gone to basics yet. So I figure this has to be a mistake and I call the number on the card. They are going to look into it. Then the Staff Sargent from his permanent unit calls me and says that it's not a mistake we need to go to that. Evidently we should plan on him shipping out right after he finishes his basics and schooling. They will send him to meet his unit there. So in 2 days time my brother got home from over there and I found out my son is going. So I am emotionally really confused right now. And it doesn't help that it's looking like the S*** gonna hit the fan over there! 

He wanted to go. I've said OK. I've supported it. But geez...he's such a scrawny little kid who looks like he's 12!!!! I sent him to his Dads for a few days so I can process this.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

First off :hug: I can't imagine what you are feeling right now. I know you must be scared. My nephew is going really soon too, and I can't imagine him being in the middle of all that.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Big hugs to you, I know this is hard for you. But I would like you to tell your son Thank you for serving our country from us and your brother too. My stepson is now home and my sisters fiancee just left for his 4th tour, right smack dab in the middle of it, a couple weeks ago. I will keep your family and especially your son in my prayers for a safe return home too.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I was raised in a military family as were other relatives. It is never easy. Most kids who enlist find it to be a whole different world than they thought it was. And so hard for their parents who certainly have a better idea what it means than the kid does. It is a truly life changing experience. 
Please let us know how things are going for him (and you.)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dorothy, your family is in my prayers...have Faith that your boy will be fine and come home stronger than when he left. :hug:


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

THANK YOU ALL SOOOO MUCH!!!!! I really appreciate the kindness and support you all give so much of. It means alot to me. I'm feeling a little better now that I've had time to digest a little. And WOW! So many of you have someone or know someone in the service. Thats so wonderfull. Most of our freinds are Anti-War right now and think we are horrible for even letting our son join the service. It helps just to here from others that understand. Just knowing I'm not alone helps so much. You know I thought my mom would understand...But she is just upset that I let this happen. I think my brother being there just wore her nerves too thin.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You know, you don't "let" your son join the military...he's a man, (I know he'll aways be your baby) and men make decisions that are right for them. God bless him and keep him safe. ray: Men like this that make me proud of our country.

My son joined the AF right after high school. Hardest day of my life, to see him get on that plane and leave. I went to the park and cried for 2 hours. But, that was 20 years ago, and we were not at war. My DIL is in the Army (Reserves now), and she's been to Kuwait (1.5 years), and Afghanistan (1.5 years). And it was tough, they have two kids, luckily sons job works with him and we helped with child care. 

I imagine you are going to have many fearful times in the future. Please let us help you through this. We are here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Dorothy, :hug: :hug: . I will sure be praying for you. I can only imagine how you are feeling right now. As hard as it is just leave it all in the LORDS hands and he will do what he has planned for him. No matter how hard we try or worry about them, he does have it all mapped out.

I will be praying for you, and your family.

Now with all that said, I do believe that those over in the war zone really are safer there then here in the states sometimes. I say that because there really are more people killed here in the States every day (Not in a war zone) then there are over in the War zone. Last weekend we had 4 Army guys killed in a car accident, just because they were stupid and drunk. In a month we have had 17 people die just in the Colorado Springs area alone. 

So Please remember we are praying for you and him.


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Lori, you are absolutely right. It's so hard sometimes to look at the big picture. And with him being so young with that feeling of "nothings going to happen to me" he is probably no safer here. At least if he is over there he will be watched over constantly and controlled.

Di, I don't know how you did it. Esp. with all the reports and stuff on the news. I don't think they get things straight half the time. And to have children to have to explain things to on top of everything else.

Right now I figure this is something he really wants to do and feels he has to do. I am very proud of him. So all I can really do is support him and not let him know I'm worried. I don't want him thinking about me when he is over there. He'll have enough to think about.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Supporting your son and supporting this war are two totally seperate things. Tell people (who with good intentions I'm sure) want to put something on you that, while everything else may be confused, you are sure that you love and respect your son. 
Most civilians don't understand that military people are not asked for their opinions, just their service- which most give to an extent that would exhaust most people. That is a fearsome responsibility for those that direct them. And I can not help but honor those soldiers who are willing to take on those obligations and do them well. 
I also pray for his safety.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Your post hit a small raw spot in my own heart so I have been standing back for a bit.

My brother turns 17 this year and all he has ever wanted to do is join the military in some fashion. He has decide now to become a medic (the ones who parachute down to those on the battle field) and as much as I support him 100% and will do everything possible to make it happen I am FREEKED OUT. I love him more then my own life. I would do anything for my family. 

Tell your son and anyone else you know ---- an all the rest of you with loved ones in the military - THANK YOU :flag: 

I cut military guys hair and this one kid was only 19 years old and he was going back for a second time - he didnt look any older then my brother adn I had a really hard time cutting his hair. I wanted to "brother" him so bad.  

Anyway just wanted to let you know why I held back so long.


----------

